# Do you look forward to getting up in the morning just to play with your makeup?



## mreichert (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so embarrassed and don't tell any of my friends (except you guys) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But, I seriously look forward to getting up in the morning so I can come up with a different look with my makeup. 

I'm. so. addicted. it's. pathetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *sigh*......


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 27, 2008)

lol thats so funny because I plan out my makeup everynight before bed and sometimes stay up thinking about it!! and i always base my outfit on the makeup, not the other way around.


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL don't be embarassed! I always pick what i am going to wear the next day and how i am going to wear it hehehe. So you are not the only one!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 27, 2008)

I do the same thing.


----------



## peacelover18 (Mar 27, 2008)

I do! It's the most enjoyable part of my mornings. Some days it's the only reason I will get up.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel the same way!!!!! I am so glad yall do too lol.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 27, 2008)

I do it too!  Sometimes I have a sudden idea and I run to my dryerase board to "map" it out for the following morning!  No matter what, that time I spend in the morning doing my makeup is my absolute 'me' time and gets me in a good mindset for the day. 

I'm so addicted, I'll sometimes do my makeup even when I don't plan on leaving the house!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn, you get John Madden with it, newage!

Ha, but y'all know you're not alone. Executing the look is my favorite part of the day.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 27, 2008)

silly. LOL

I am getting back into this. My full time job I don't wear make up to work really but I am going to get back into it though.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I'm so addicted, I'll sometimes do my makeup even when I don't plan on leaving the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm guilty of this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's an opportunity to try new things or play around with new make-up.... "New MAC Day" (what I call any day I buy MAC) is usually spent at home trying the new stuff out!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

I do it. You do it. She does it. Nothing to be ashamed of. It's natural to have these feelings...


----------



## mreichert (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I do it. You do it. She does it. Nothing to be ashamed of. It's natural to have these feelings... _

 
That made me laugh


----------



## Winnie (Mar 27, 2008)

Haha, I totally look forward to playing with the make up in the mornings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when I've got new products to try!


----------



## lsperry (Mar 27, 2008)

Count me in, too. I plan and lay out my makeup every night and even play with different looks on the weekend when I won't be leaving home.

And sometimes, before taking my makeup off, I'll add other colors to tweak the look or amp it up....LOL...Yeah, I'm addicted. too.


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 28, 2008)

On my days off yes, i love to play with different eyeshadows & practice doing my eyes. My eyelid shape is totally hard to work with but thats another story. On the  days i have to work tho I dont do anything nice, in fact i look like sh*t at work because I work at 6:45am & im way too lazy to wake up early...


----------



## Kalico (Mar 28, 2008)

I love it!! It's the best part of my morning, second only to my coffee. Or maybe right up there with it. 

In fact, I do my make-up more dramatic when I DON'T plan on leaving the house. Sometimes I go straight-out crazy when I know I'm not going anywhere. How pathetic is that??


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 28, 2008)

I do, but only when I actually have the time to do it well.  Sometimes I only have 15 minutes to spend on it, and just do really basic looks.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I love planning! And coming up with new eye combos, plus it helps when you receive a new package with a new product. I JUST received the water based mixing medium and rozz revival so I'm trying to plan something out for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is so nice to know I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## Trista (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, I totally do that. And I even plan what clothes I'm gonna wear based on what makeup colors I feel like using.


----------



## .:jinx:. (Mar 28, 2008)

Putting on my makeup is the only reason i wake up so easily haha ,  its so much fun just to think of the possibilities every morning!  Especially when i have no school like this week (spring break)  because my makeup can be as crazy as i want and no one stares at me like im psychotic...unless i go out.  Example...today i have some sort of glittery mask like design all around my eyes,  its gorgeous!  id take pics,  except my cameras broken,  pity.


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 28, 2008)

I love it! But with 5/7 days being school - I can't get too crazy with it plus the colors I like wouldn't quite match with my boring uniform. But the weekends and going out at night - I love the make-up part! So much fun! Haha I definitely put on MU too when I'm not planning on going out. I generally do it right before my showers so I just wash it off then but still fun


----------



## Renee (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## amoona (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the chance to try something new the next day. I really wish I had more time in the morning though on days when I have school so I can actually do my make-up.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 28, 2008)

You betcha. I love when I get new makeup but always need to take a ton of time to just figure out new looks-I try to get makeup that goes with stuff I already have but is different but something new is always good too.


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 28, 2008)

I definitely do. Work is crap at the moment and being able to put make up on and feel nice about myself is what helps get me through the day!
I also spend most of my time at work on auto pilot while I think about different combinations etc


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_lol thats so funny because I plan out my makeup everynight before bed and sometimes stay up thinking about it!! and i always base my outfit on the makeup, not the other way around._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_LOL don't be embarassed! I always pick what i am going to wear the next day and how i am going to wear it hehehe. So you are not the only one!_

 
Sigh... It is great to be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I do, too. And sometimes I am proud in the morning if I have succeeded in doing a good makeup.


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 28, 2008)

i love love putting makeup on in the morning
im often sad if i don't have anywhere to go 
because it takes a little fun out of being made up


----------



## Jot (Mar 28, 2008)

i love doing my make up in the morning, i'm always in the shower thinking what look am i going to do today x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 28, 2008)

Most definitely! Makeup time is my me time in the mornings


----------



## palatial (Mar 28, 2008)

i love this thread, it came just at the right time!!

last night i was just explaining to my boyfriend (who was getting a little frustrated at me waking up before him to do my makeup) that getting inspired and coming up with a new look in the mornings is a really positive way for me to start the day. it makes me feel better to be creative right away and wakes me up a bit.

plus, it's a great stress reliever...i know that sounds weird but i'm sure you guys will understand! honestly, i can just let my mind relax and mix colours and finishes and do whatever i feel like. if i can't sleep at night because my mind is racing around work stuff, i just think of products and colours and looks i can come up with. not to mention i'm always around online checking out new stuff and what everyone else is doing, so it really is a hobby just like any other, and i definitely look forward to getting up and doing it!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 28, 2008)

I naturally do the same because I wake up every morning at 6:40 AM to get ready for my work. I do not complain, actually it’s a good way to start my day with something I enjoy a lot.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

Definitely!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 28, 2008)

When you think you're the only one, this thread pops up, lol.

I think about what look I'm going for in advance too. Sometimes I plan the whole week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope I'm not the only one on this case.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha Im like that too, I have so much studying to do but nopeeee, I just want to slap on the colors of the rainbow on my face from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 28, 2008)

Not only do I plan out my makeup and clothes the night before, but I also try to come up with places to go where I will be able to wear the things I can't really do at work- like bright red lips or falsies. 

Getting ready is my favorite part of going out!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 28, 2008)

I am the same way! It can really motivate me to get out of bed in the morning, because I know I can't snooze too long or I won't have time to put on any nice makeup, just a bit of mascara and blush. And where's the fun in that?


----------



## Brittni (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_plus, it's a great stress reliever...i know that sounds weird but i'm sure you guys will understand! honestly, i can just let my mind relax and mix colours and finishes and do whatever i feel like. if i can't sleep at night because my mind is racing around work stuff, i just think of products and colours and looks i can come up with. not to mention i'm always around online checking out new stuff and what everyone else is doing, so it really is a hobby just like any other, and i definitely look forward to getting up and doing it!_

 
Amen, sister! Makeup is definitely a form of art/hobby IMO and it's such a FUN stress reliever to be able to go off into la-la land to focus on that blending, blending, blending! lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I am bored at night or especially trying to get my mind off things that have me bummed out I always go sit in front of my mirror, listen to music, and do my makeup - it's great! I can get lost for hourssss, lol.


----------



## n_c (Mar 28, 2008)

I do get very excited every night thinking of how i will do my mu the next morning...but then i cant wake up early to have the time and actually do it LOL


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, about everyday


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 28, 2008)

lol! don't be embarrassed. I'm sure many of us here know exactly how you feel. I'm later to school practically everyday because I'm enjoying my morning routine. I sometimes even have 2 different eyes just for applying and removing  it right after


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha I get excited too!! Same with picking out clothes... I'll pick out clothes the night before and then I go to bed thinking of what eyeshadow I can use in the morning aha!


----------



## genica (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol I love this thread!  When I buy a new product I can't wait until I get to wear it the next day.  On a day to day basis though, it's something I look forward to, but I don't get super excited like when I have a new product to try.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2008)

I love getting up and playing with my makeup and I love that you all do as well. The whole process of cleansing my skin, moisturizing it, laying out my brushes and products and then applying them is kind of like my version of the Zen garden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's the best way to start the day, followed by a coffee and muffin.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I love getting up and playing with my makeup and I love that you all do as well. The whole process of cleansing my skin, moisturizing it, laying out my brushes and products and then applying them is kind of like my version of the Zen garden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the best way to start the day, followed by a coffee and muffin._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, guilty.  It's part of the addiction I think.  Everyone else thinks I am nuts, but I can't wait to get up in the morning, shower, and put my face on.  Especially when I have just gotten new stuff!


----------



## sua (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm always very happy to play with my makeup in the morning ( - : It's the best part of waking up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Sometimes I wake up during my deep sleep, which isn't such a pleasant experience..I get very cranky until I finally get to put on makeup, haha! Makeup makes me look much more awake and alert


----------



## couturesista (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG! I'm not only, all this time I thought I was I MU weirdo! I never order anything online because I need my drug/MU in my hand to get my fix on! Yes I'm an addict and I luv it. Mu makes me feel good adn happy. Applying it for some reason relaxes me. I come home at night and give my face a good thorough cleaning and I start to create!


----------



## lara (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to, but now it's just part of my uniform and it's a bit of a chore.

I almost need someone to give me a daily look challenge to bring some spark back to my make-up, otherwise it's the same neutral/champagne shadows, crisp black liner and swept mascara over and over again.


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, absolutely! And at night I don't want to take it off!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_Oh, absolutely! And at night I don't want to take it off!_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree! Sometimes it is just a great pity!


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Mar 30, 2008)

I do the same look every day that I go to school/work but when it's the weekend, YAY! That's when I can use the colors.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

I love getting up in the morning and doing my makeup and generally preening myself! I find everytime I do my makeup it's a little different or I add into it something I've learnt from here/youtube etc. I also love going out or having and occasion/event to go to because I can get away with wearing more extravagant looks. I also like to draw attention to my makeup, not so much that I seem unnatural, because I'd say as I go I'm a pretty natural soft looking thing, but it's always nice when someone asks where your eyeshadow is from or says that they like it.


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

I would like to say yes, but I am so not a morning person that I rarely have time to do imaginitive makeup in the morning before work. If I didn't have to get up so early, maybe, but usually I get up like 20 mins before I have to leave the house so there's been many a day when all I had time for was some concealer, powder and blush! I keep a small makeup bag at work and usually add more once I'm at the office, haha.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I definitely do. Work is crap at the moment and being able to put make up on and feel nice about myself is what helps get me through the day!
I also spend most of my time at work on auto pilot while I think about different combinations etc_

 
Unfortunately, I understand this *totally*.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Mar 30, 2008)

I always look forward to every morning to do my makeup haha. My makeup takes me the longest to do since I always like to experiment and then I end up being late for school! lol


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 30, 2008)

I am so obsessive about keeping everything orderly, especially my clothes and makeup. I always lay out my clothes for the next day in the order that I put them on. Then I sort out all the makeup that i will use in the morning in 3 seperate piles (eyes, face lips). And within those piles i place everything in the order i will use it, and even place each neccessary brush next to the product it applies. (I pick out my clothes first so I can have a fotd that will match/coordinate or play up my outfit's look)


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm, I have to confess, I do my (very minimal) makeup on the way to work usually in the car...shame shame, I know...but I live for the weekends/social times because that is when I take my time! I will get a little extra dolled up for work though if I happen to have the time, or have an important meeting, etc...I am so not a morning person!


----------



## shortygal201 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't often look forward to getting up in the morning, but picking out my m/u makes me giddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's fun deciding what I want to use.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nessa25* 

 
_On my days off yes, i love to play with different eyeshadows & practice doing my eyes. My eyelid shape is totally hard to work with but thats another story. On the days i have to work tho I dont do anything nice, in fact i look like sh*t at work because I work at 6:45am & im way too lazy to wake up early..._

 
This is me too. I love playing with my makeup on my day off or on the weekend. I'll map out looks and try to execute them. Or even if I know I have an event coming up I'll start thinking about the makeup earlier in the week. But for everyday...yeah I usually don't have time in the morning to do a full face or even a complete eye. I'm at work at 6:30 in the morning so usually I'm lucky if I get some mascara and lipgloss on...double lucky if I get eyeliner and powder/blush added to it.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm always at home now and I still wear makeup everyday...actually more than ever before. I always try on different, bright and bold looks and do my hair and take pics, etc...I LOVE MY MAKEUP


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually MAKE-UP is the only reason to make myself think positive about 'getting off the bed'


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 26, 2008)

i have "play session" every night.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 26, 2008)

all i have to say is.. I AM SO GLAD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 26, 2008)

Like everyone else, makeup time is "me" time. I hate getting up and getting ready for wherever I have to be, but I do love to put on my face. And if I have something new to play with, I'm so excited to use it the next day it's ridiculous.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2008)

I am always excited every morning about playing with my makeup.  It is the time that I can relax and enjoy myself.  I always plan on what makeup I am going to wear the next day.  It is especially fun when you have new stuff to try out or you are using a colour that you haven't used in along time.  

Lately, I won't use the colours that I regularly use.  I want to try and do different looks and use the e/s and pigments that I normally don't reach for.  

I hate taking my MU off at night especially when I do a look that I LOVE.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 27, 2008)

To be honest, I am generally more excited to get to my coffee.  _Then _I get excited about my makeup.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shortygal201* 

 
_I don't often look forward to getting up in the morning, but picking out my m/u makes me giddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's fun deciding what I want to use._

 
Me, too!!  I actually look forward to putting on makeup after working out because the mirror and lighting at my gym are fantastic!


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 28, 2008)

I never have the time! I wish I did but I am too lazy to get up even earlier and something always goes wrong when I get up of a morning anyway. If I'm not playing hide and seek with one of the kittens (one of them hates being put out in the morning), I'm getting this one annoying wasp flying into my attic room, I'm deathly afraid of them and the kittens are trying to bloody eat it! Its just the one but its not the same one as my boyfriend and my mum already killed two! Theres no nest as I got my mum to check. Big bastards they are too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put my make up on when I get to the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just the prep and prime spf50 and a lipgloss slapped on before I leave now. I'm just a clutz when I rush anyway.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. I actually think of what makeup I'll be wearing as I drift off to sleep, so sometimes I even dream of the look I'll be doing the next day while I'm sleeping...yeah, I know, I'm weird!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

*sings*

Yoooouuuu are not alooooooooooone. I am here with yooooooooooouuuu.

LOLOLOLOL!!!

I am an addict to the core. I'm always thinking of looks or just different techniques to try. I have to buy something new every few days or I feel anxious...like with drawls or something...


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

  lol thats so funny because I plan out my makeup everynight before bed and sometimes stay up thinking about it!! and i always base my outfit on the makeup, not the other way around.  
 
Oh yeah I'm the same, though most of the time my MU is pretty basic because I don't have much time in the morning.


----------



## frankenstain (May 2, 2008)

Yes getting ready is about 85% of the fun for me. <3


----------



## TIERAsta (May 2, 2008)

it's the ONLY thing i'm ever excited about! i HATE getting out of bed!


----------



## a_star (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes i do too. Sometimes when im at home doing nothing, il just play around with my eyeshadows trying to find good combos. After doing one look, il remove my make-up and try another - Repeat process.


----------



## smh28 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am totaly not a morning person but I get up earlier than I need to for work just so I can have the fun of putting on my make up with out being totaly rushed. My husband thinks I am nuts! lol. Sometimes, just before I take my make up off at night I will pull out my eye shadows and just have some fun trying new looks, then, if I screw it up I am just going to take it off anyway. I love, love, love playing with my make up!


----------



## sonnebutti (Jul 30, 2008)

it's 1.30am here and I'm planning the makeup for my birthday..


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 31, 2008)

I do!!! I love to plot out what i'm going to use the next day, mainly because i'm not a morning person so i usually prep everything the night before. But, I like to match my makeup to the color clothing that I am wearing that day (if possible), and I try to use different things every day -- BUT i do tend to get stuck on products that i really like


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I really look forward getting my makeup on! Usually I plan out my makeup before going to bed (or even in the bed, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but mornings I often change my mind and do something else.


----------



## duddelle (Jul 31, 2008)

Hee ha ha, dry erase board. I love you all. Yes, I get up in the morning because I'm thinking about one thing.


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure do, especially eye makeup! I also plan it out at night because in the morning I'm usually still halfway asleep until I'm nearly out the door and it's all I can do to get some color on let alone plan out what goes where.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my existential spin on this topic...
I have always been jealous/envious/awe-struck by monks and other highly evolved folks who can meditate.  Now, while I fully appreciate the discipline it takes to be able meditate, I lack it thoroughly.  I start out great and then I start thinking of how much I'd like a cinnamon bun or why Pam Anderson ever married Kid Rock...For years I have felt guilt about this shortcoming in my psyche.  HOWEVER, recently I have had some majorly gut-wrenching events occur in quick succession over the last 18 months which truly shook me to my very core.  (I have said this before here, but I think it deserves repeating.)  
I gave up on my life and myself, I literally did not leave my bed from the beginning of February until mid-April of this year.  One day I had this idea to pull out my makeup (which had been all but abandoned during the turmoil).  I decided to just put some on, just for old times' sake.  (I grew up morbidly obese and during my teen years, when I dropped out of high school, would sit in my room on Friday and Saturday nights and play in my makeup.  I have since had a gastric bypass, and lost 193 lbs.)  So I sat up in my bed and let all the other shiznit of life fade and I put MAC to therapeutic use.  
I did not consciously know it at the time but I think it is an indisputable fact that Instant Gold Lustreglass and depression repel each other like magnets with the same polarity.  After a week or so of usage, IG (and her faithful complimentary products in the MAC army) had me feeling alive enough to leave my house.  
It is August now, and I have put makeup on nearly everyday since (this is very rare for my fickle personality).  So how does meditation/depression resuscitation relate to waking in the morning with the enthusiam of a puppy to put on makeup?  Well, I get up an hour early to do my makeup everyday.  During that hour, I let everything go.  I do not think about money, or work, or that lovely gentleman who ripped out my heart, or even Pam and her men.  From what I have read about meditation, this state I find myself in during my morning makeup application is eerily similar to the description of how it feels when one is in a meditative state.  I am convinced it is one in the same.  I feel more at peace and more enthusiastic throughout my day.  I have shared this epiphany with some co-workers, friends, and family with varying responses of bewilderment and comments about how only a blonde would equate makeup with monk-like pursuits.  I laugh with them because I know what I have never understood before--I define spirit, truth, and personality for me and me alone.  Just because I prefer my spiritual practice dunked in *Reflects Transparent Teal Glitter*, does not mean I am shallow or even unenlightened.  In fact, if I am remembering correctly the Dalai Lama himself once suggested that a great state of being requires one to have a _*transparent*_ self.  So HA!  I busted out my Dalai Lama defense, laugh at THAT, doubters/haters/un-MACminded critics!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















arty2  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










**I must make a slight confession, seeing as this post is spiritual in content.    I do _occasionally_ think of cinnamon buns while doing my makeup...I guess some things will never change!**


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 11, 2008)

Uhh! I was JUST talking about how I miss that exciting feeling of doing my makeup (in the Shop Your Stash thread). Seriously, I can't believe I've gotten so lazy about it! I really miss putting makeup on everyday, and usually I didn't feel like "doin' my face up" just to go to class...but I'm a college graduate now so there's NO excuse! I have plenty of time to do my makeup now w/out having to rush or be late to class =) Oh and if anyone is looking for some new eyeshadow combos I HIGHLY recommend this site: http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/ there must be a million different combos using shadows, pigments, etc. HTH!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^^That website is rocking my world!!!!  I was just wishing I could find a list of color descriptions for all the shadows because I am trying to collect all the blue/green/teal/turquoise eyeshadows MAC has made....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*





THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2008)

I am so annoyed, because I went on a trip to the states where I bought all this lovely makeup, and now I have this allergic reaction to some cream or other so my right eyelid is red and dry - ergo, no eyeshadow until it's better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so looking forward to playing with all my new colours, and now all I can wear is foundation, blush and mascara.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 12, 2008)

what a great story _MacPinkFlamingo_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1246753", true); _





 i'm happy for you_


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_ 
I'm so addicted, I'll sometimes do my makeup even when I don't plan on leaving the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh man! haha same here. The fam asks me where I'm going cuz I'll randomly have makeup on. HAHA


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL! I have my "at home" make up---- and "going out" make up.


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel that way as well.  I can't wait to try new makeup combos.  I love it even more when I buy something new and I wake up the next day just dying to try it out.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Oh man! haha same here. The fam asks me where I'm going cuz I'll randomly have makeup on. HAHA_

 
and is it just ME or does anyone else feel like their makeup looks HELLA BOMBTASTIC when you have nothing to do or you're too broke to go anywhere? I hate that! I guess it's because you can actually take your time and eff around with your makeup and it just comes out looking wayyyyy better than when your on a schedule or pressed for time. :-\


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_I feel that way as well.  I can't wait to try new makeup combos.  I love it even more when I buy something new and I wake up the next day just dying to try it out._

 

Girrrrrrl, you have patience! I usually slap the shit on as SOON as I get home! I can't even wait for the next morning to try it out, lol.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 13, 2008)

But don't you just HATE it when an idea comes to you JUST as you're falling asleep...you're all warm and snuggly in your bed and you HAVE to get up to try that idea that won't go away!? Just a few months ago I had to get out of bed to try (sigh): Ricepaper highlight, Soft Brown in the crease, Rule all over the lid and Sketch in the outer V, over my Bare Study p/p. I COULD NOT SLEEP until I tried it out. I wear it frequently now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL No need to be embarassed...it's part of the addiction. Say it with me..."I am powerless over my addiction..."


----------



## luckyprettyeyes (Aug 15, 2008)

omg i am alwwaayyss thinking about the makeup im going to wear the next day..and i definetly lay in bed thinking about it hahaha omg im sucha loser! hahahah


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

i defiently plan out and i'm excited about what new look i'm going to try out.
I work in a club so i'm lucky(eyelashes,glitter,the works).a few years ago i worked in retail and it was conservative(the boss told me when i wore electic eel to tone it down,and i had to hide tatts)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can look any way i want which is great.I'ts fun and i look forward to work because of this.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 26, 2008)

I find that it's great fun to plan out my makeup look for the next day. 

Keeps me on top of my game!


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 27, 2008)

I lay in bed and think up color combos and shapes and stuff like that. I dont wear it every day because I do daycare, and quite frankly the children dont care. I can keep myself awake though thinking about how I want to do my makeup. Or I'll just go and sit and touch everything when I get bored. Some nights I'll do it before I go to bed, and my hubby is like what are you doing that for and I tell him it relaxes me, lol.


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 31, 2008)

hahaha Makeup Geek I totally understand wat u mean! My biggest problem is that waking up in the morning and not knowing wat colours to use and if I choose a certain colour, wat other colour pairs up with it! know wat I'm saying? Makeup Geek I see ur tutorials on youtube, love ur tutorials! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I'm so embarrassed and don't tell any of my friends (except you guys) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, I seriously look forward to getting up in the morning so I can come up with a different look with my makeup. 

I'm. so. addicted. it's. pathetic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *sigh*......_


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 31, 2008)

i love this thread. i feel this way too! i keep myself up at night planning my makeup for the next day! Im so glad to have all you girls who feel the same!!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish I could get up every morning and enjoy putting on my makeup but unfortunately, I wake up too late and my makeup application takes place in my car at traffic lights!!


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 1, 2008)

evernight when i lay out my ensemble for the next day, i take out all the makeup and brushes I will use the next day. i think of it on the commute home from work. such a geek! lol but its so worth it


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

heck yes!



Sario said:


> Sure do, especially eye makeup! I also plan it out at night because in the morning I'm usually still halfway asleep until I'm nearly out the door and it's all I can do to get some color on let alone plan out what goes where.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 15, 2010)

You bet!  I LOVE getting ready in the morning and picking out the makeup I'll be using!


----------



## geeko (Nov 17, 2010)

On my off days i would also open the drawers of my make up cabinet and swatch my eyeshadows and blushers for fun...


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 17, 2010)

i always get up an hour earlier than I have to, just so I can take my time and spend more time with my makeup... people think i'm weird lol, but i'm glad i'm not the only one


----------



## honybr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not a morning person, so I do trial runs the night before.  I love seeing how it looks and gives me incentive to get up and minimizes the time it takes.  I tell my husband it's the same reason I iron my clothes the night before.  I'm a planner.


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

chocolategoddes said:


> I do it. You do it. She does it. Nothing to be ashamed of. It's natural to have these feelings...


	lol

  	it sounds like your talking about something dirty!


----------



## sasse142 (Nov 17, 2010)

Not like I used too.  I work at an industrial job and looking pretty isn't an option lol.  During the weekend it's a whole different story lol


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 17, 2010)

i used to, but nowadays my job calls for subdued makeup so i mostly experiement with colors at night if i'm bored


----------



## couturesista (Nov 17, 2010)

Now that I'm back in the lab full time my makeup looks are not as elaborate as when I was at Sephora full time, but I still love applying my makeup to start my day.


----------

